# Khung giờ làm vàng nên ngủ sớm giúp bạn luôn khỏe mạnh



## Langkietnhi (8/4/19)

Chất lượng giấc ngủ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng sức khỏe của bạn. Nhưng điều đó không đồng nghĩa với việc bạn ngủ nhiều, ngủ lâu, ngủ bất chấp thời gian, địa điểm thì sẽ tốt hay bạn cứ muốn ngủ lúc nào thì ngủ lúc đó là được. Giấc ngủ cũng giống như bữa ăn vậy, nó là “bữa ăn tinh thần” tiếp năng lượng cho bạn làm việc và hoạt động cả ngày dài. Vậy nên bạn phải ngủ đúng Khung giờ vàng sẽ giúp cho bạn luôn khỏe mạnh, tràn đầy năng lượng làm những việc bạn muốn.




Khung giờ vàng nên ngủ giúp bạn luôn khỏe mạnh​
_ “Khung giờ vàng_*”* của giấc ngủ, đây là khái niệm không phải ai cũng biết dù mỗi ngày bạn đều phải thực hiện việc đi ngủ. Đó là lý do tại sao, nhiều người vẫn thường hay thắc mắc mình ngủ tận 7 - 8 tiếng mà sáng dậy vẫn cảm thấy ngủ không đủ, cảm giác ê ẩm, mệt mỏi cả ngày. Đơn giản chỉ là do bạn không biết cách ngủ. Nhiều người quan tâm đến giấc ngủ đều biết rằng chỉ cần ngủ khoảng 2 tiếng đồng hồ là đã đủ năng lượng và làm việc hiệu quả rồi.

Các nhà khoa học đã chứng minh, khung giờ vàng cho giấc ngủ là:

Ban ngày: từ 11h trưa đến 1 giờ chiều.

Ban đêm: từ 21 giờ đến 23 giờ và từ 23h đến 3 giờ sáng.

Khi bạn ngủ trong các khung giờ này, tương đương với việc bạn ngủ 6 tiếng đồng hồ ở khung giờ khác. Thực tế chứng minh rằng, ngủ nhiều không bằng chất lượng ngủ tốt. Hãy sắp xếp công việc và cố gắng ngủ sớm trong khung giờ này, sẽ giúp bạn tỉnh táo, đầu óc minh mẫn hơn. Đặc biệt, sức khỏe sẽ cải thiện rõ rệt, dù là nam hay nữ, cũng sẽ cải thiện tốt được làn da của mình.




Ngủ sớm trước 11h đêm tốt cho sức khỏe và giúp bạn tràn đầy năng lượng vào hôm sau​
Ban ngày, hãy tranh thủ thời gian nghỉ trưa để chợp mắt ngủ một chút hoặc ngồi nhắm mắt để người thư giãn, thoải mái. Nếu được hãy tập thói quen ngồi thiền, rất tốt đối với sức khỏe của những bạn thường xuyên làm việc căng thẳng và phải chịu áp lực nhiều. Nhưng không cần thiết phải ngủ nhiều vào buổi trưa, chỉ cần ngủ ít mà đủ để bạn thư giãn lấy năng lượng làm việc tiếp. Cố gắng ngủ nhiều sẽ gây ra choáng, chóng mặt và ì người khi bạn thức dậy.

Theo khảo sát, thực tế những người ngủ trong khung giờ từ 21h đến 23h đều có sức khỏe cực kỳ tốt và tuổi thọ dài gấp đôi người ngủ trễ hay ngủ sau 1h sáng. Khung giờ quý báu này sẽ duy trì được vẻ đẹp thanh xuân của bạn, chống lại sự tàn phá của thời gian.




Thức khuya thường xuyên sẽ gây nguy hại sức khỏe nghiêm trọng​
Đối với những bạn thường xuyên thức khuya, hay giờ giấc sinh hoạt và ngủ không được hợp lý, trái giờ sinh học thông thường, sẽ dễ gây ra các bệnh về gan, thận vì máu huyết không được lưu thông, độc tố cũng như vậy không được thải sạch. Thời gian lâu sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng căng thẳng, trầm cảm, tinh thần không minh bạch và trí nhớ sẽ giảm sút mạnh. Nhưng khi bạn ngủ trong khung giờ vàng, khí huyết, mạch máu sẽ được lưu thông tốt, không có nhiều bệnh tật, có thể sống lâu đến 100 tuổi mà ít bị các bệnh về nội tiết.




Hãy ngủ như một đứa trẻ để cơ thể được thư giãn tối ưu​
Khi ngủ hãy ngủ như một đứa trẻ, gạt hết mọi buồn phiền, không suy nghĩ và để tinh thần, đầu óc bạn thư giãn, thả lỏng cơ thể để dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn. Một số bạn bị mất ngủ hay khó ngủ có thể áp dụng các phương pháp thả lỏng sau:

Ngồi thiền: Hai tay để nhẹ trên đùi, hít thở tự nhiên, nhẹ nhàng, hãy cảm nhận hơi thở và nhịp đập của cơ thể, đến khi có cảm giác buồn ngủ, muốn ngáp thì chỉ cần ngã lưng và ngủ ngay thôi.

Đơn giản chỉ cần thả lòng người ra trên nệm, nằm ngửa và hít thở tự nhiên.

Hãy thử nằm nghiêng bên phải, sau đó tay phải nắm lấy tai phải sẽ ngủ nhanh hơn. Nằm đúng tư thế bạn sẽ dễ đi vào giấc ngủ và ngủ sâu hơn.




Thức dậy sớm trước 7h sáng là rất tốt cho sức khỏe​
Thời điểm thức dậy cũng không kém phần quan trọng, từ 5h sáng đến 7h sáng, là lúc kinh mạch hoạt động mạnh nhất, nếu bạn không dậy nổi và cứ cố gắng nằm ì trên giường thì sẽ không thải được độc tố, gây nguy hại đến ngũ tạng và khi thức dậy sẽ bị tình trạng váng đầu. Tập thói quen dậy sớm, hít thở không khí và tập thể dục để cơ thể khỏe khoắn và tràn đầy năng lượng nhé.

 Hãy sống thật khỏe, thật đẹp và thật lâu bằng việc ngủ đúng giờ để được làm nhiều việc hơn, đi nhiều nơi hơn và hạnh phúc hơn!


----------

